

A Conversation about Redux Getting Their Users Laid - IsaacSchlueter
http://foohack.com/2008/08/redux-getting-users-laid/

======
stcredzero
Not only do you have Redux, which is a link/music/video sharing social web
site which is actually covert matchmaking, there's also okcupid, which is a
matchmaking site that's used by many as a covert link/music/video sharing
social web site.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Exactly.

It's interesting to me that users so often do the opposite of what they came
to do.

~~~
stcredzero
Or to paraphrase William Gibson: The Street finds its own use for technology.

And often it involves getting laid. I'm waiting for location-aware GPS
smartphone apps to address this big time.

------
maxklein
Bait & Switch.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Howso?

~~~
ajross
He was looking to get laid, apparently.

